# breakfast and sunrise @ the HRBT 5-11



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Couldn' t make it out after werk 2nite...was on lock down with honey do's.....so plannin on fishin from 5am till 7am(b4 werk)...............

This kayakin is pretty addictive.

So if anyone wants ta join the Breakfest Club....yer welcome ta come!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Launched @ 5am...was at the HRBT by 515,lure in the water.

Bay was dead flat with the a slight out going tide.

Fished the shadow lines,hooked up ta some schoolies(20-24 inchers).Had a small flounder but spit the hook @ the yak.Tons of bait breakin tha top,esp close to the pilings....dang...left my top water stuff @ home

As soon as the sun peeked over the horizon....the Storm I was tossin fer the schoolies and cookie cutters had tha familiar bite....loss tail and devoured in half.


Changed to the divin plug...not so consistant hook up....changed to a rattle trp....that was the ticket....had ta pull the front treble off cause the Blues were pretty thick.Tried every retrieve ta keep the Trap close to the bottom...fer maybe that rogue grey...nada...jus' blues on every cast

3 nice blues in the 3 lbs range and about 2 dozen smaller ones later,I packed it @645am.


A wonder place ta yak-n-fish....now will be thinkin of all the possibilities.Wanna thank all you yakkers out there fer the advice...now if I can only sneek out an fish with yall seasoned veterens...I know there were a million an one holes I didn't fish  


See ya on the water
Yak obsessed...NS4D


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

Sounds like you had a good morning. The stuff breaking on the surface was probably shad. If you want to get one of them use a shad dart or flyfish for them. Those blues sure are thick right now. Monday I even tried bluefish strips thinking that would get me a flounder? Nope, the blues even ate their own kind. Not a bad problem to have!


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

great report N!


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Great report buddy... hope to join you one these adventures someday...


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Great report Al. I'd love to go back to the Spit with the Yak but I'm not sure a before work trip is doable for me as I've got a hot job that will require me in at least by 7:15-7:30 for the next month or so.

We'll have to hook up on an after work trip, last trip to the HRBT produced a 19" Flattie for me so I'm looking forward to going back.

I did make it to the Lesner this morning doing the waders thing on the outside bar (look at the VA. board-Lesner report) for the 3rd morning in a row and finally got some dinner to show for it. 

The Flounder bite is somewhat consistant there now. Fluke-killer rigs and strip baits are the trick, at least for me.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Hey N and JayB or anybody,

Do you guys think percentage of catching fish has increased since you fished off a yak? Or is it about the same.

Or better question would be, does using a yak give you a better chance of catching than being surf bound?


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Definately better odds if for no other reason than just being able to cover more area. Great work out too!! I know Al's probably feeling it right now.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

jay b said:


> I know Al's probably feeling it right now.


Lunch=45 min nap...arms feel like jelly....


But like Ric sezs..ya ain't yakkin if yer not paddlin



Most deffinite,Jay B.....looks like I'm gonna try my luck 2morrow fer breakfast


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Al I forgot to ride your arse about it earlier, but if you want some of us old guys to plan a trip you'll need to post it a little sooner than midnight for a trip the next morning at 5 A/M. 

I do get up early and don't mind that but I gotta get to bed early to get the required beauty sleep before that.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Sleepin is deffinitely over-rated  ..Ain't nuthin like dragin @ss at werk cause yer tired....Couldn't sleep last nite,cause I was amped about this mornin.Looks like I'm headed back 2nite fer sum more


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

You gonna bring the yak to AI this summer, some prime sharking grounds that time of year.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

I guess N is out there right now fishing... hope he has a good time. 

Anthony, did you mean shark fishing off the yak at AI? or was it a joke...


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

i think he ment paddlin tuna heads out


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

haa haa...


----------

